# Die Gilde "Boten des Todes" auf Durotan sucht!



## raid5 (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Die Gilde "Boten des Todes" (kurz BDT) auf dem EU Server Durotan sucht noch Spieler die das mindestalter von 18 Jahren und mindestens lvl 50 erreicht haben.

Ingame könnt ihr euch bei Zillê, Blackbunny oder Evo melden. Oder direkt eine Bewerbung im Forum hinterlassen: BDT Forum. Am besten direkt mit Onlinezeiten, wann euch der Raid passen würde und wann nicht.


MFG Evo, Troll Schurke - Durotan.


----------

